# how to attack top leader?



## dillonhart18

I am going to attach a 100lb mono top shot to my 80lb mono main line how should I do this? Thanks


----------



## Marcos Domingues

Ill do two loop splices iin the mono line , then connected via loop2loop


----------



## LD

double uni knot or allbright knot, I just did it last week


----------



## Marcos Domingues

Larry that might be a bulky connection mainly when reeling in its 100 lb to 80 lb line , knot might get stuck on the guides. If tying with a knot I would go with a lower profile one , uni to uni maybe


----------



## LD

I tried it and its fine, my roller rod is not the one to use it on, the others are all ok, I did put 1 drop of super glue on it. It was #80 line. I did use a double uni knot


----------



## dillonhart18

*thanks*

Thanks a lot guys


----------



## tngbmt

this

http://www.fishinfo.com/fishing-information/article_71.shtml


----------



## Thirdcoastred

What's the point of a top shot I just got into surf fishing I have a shimano tekota 600 with 20 lb mono should I put braid and then a top shot of mono ? Any advice is appreciated


----------



## seawolfe

Do a double line with your 80# line (up to 30' use bimini twist or spider hitch) and then 10 of leader with an Albright knot or a double uni.


----------



## cpthook

going from 80 to 100lb I'd use a 3 loop back to back uni knot


----------

